# Well, the wait is almost over.



## RJ75 (Mar 2, 2011)

So I passed my ACP exams in January, got my registration taken care of last month and it looks like I've got my first industrial EMR job lined up. Does anyone who's worked industrial in Alberta have any suggestions or tips about what to expect on the job?

RJ


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lots of Canadians. 

But then you knew that already I suppose.


----------



## systemet (Mar 2, 2011)

RJ75 said:


> So I passed my ACP exams in January, got my registration taken care of last month and it looks like I've got my first industrial EMR job lined up. Does anyone who's worked industrial in Alberta have any suggestions or tips about what to expect on the job?
> 
> RJ



Don't do it for too long if you have EMT / Paramedic / 911 work as a goal.

Nothing wrong with working industrial.  But it's easy to get used to the money.


----------



## DarcyP (Mar 2, 2011)

Systemet, that is good to know. I just finished the EMR course and waiting to take my ACP's, thinking about getting a temp. # so that I can work while waiting for May to roll around.


----------



## RJ75 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I'm planning on going back to get my EMT in August or September. Just need to save up the cash for it.

Thanks again.


----------

